# Heat Rub and Breastfeeding?



## Aloe (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello,
I've got a very sore wrist or rather my muscle from my thumb down my wrist (from constantly picking up my Baby). My GP just told me to take paracetamol and to wear a supportive bandage which doesn't really help. I bought some -Heat Rub- but it said to check with GP if breastfeeding which I'm doing. So shall I better not put any on, or is there any other advise to what I could instead?
Thank you so much   ,
Aloe x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I would not put heat rub on your wrist if you are picking up a baby - you could seriously irritate baby's skin which is much more sensitive than yours.

Why not just get a wheat bag that you can warm up if you feel it needs heat and apply when you are resting.

Usual recommendations for a sprain is to rest, elevate and apply cold packs for any swelling.

Wearing a support should help.

Without knowing exactly the product you have bought and what it contains it is difficult to advise further.

Most of them work by applying a peppery irritant to the skin which causes blood to rush to the area.
certainly not something you would want to risk getting near your baby.


----------



## Aloe (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you so much for your advice    xxx


----------

